
Is Apple's next product the stylus Steve Jobs said nobody wanted? - MaysonL
http://fortune.com/2014/12/08/is-apples-next-product-the-stylus-steve-jobs-said-nobody-wanted/
======
melling
Apple should ship an optional stylus. You shouldn't need one but for drawing,
for instance, it would be useful.

------
salem
Isn't that also classic Steve, dismissing ideas until he is ready to ship his
version of it?

